# Why You Suck at Archery & What you can do about it.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This is a new book by Steve Ruis, the editor of Archery Focus Magazine. It's mostly stuff that the experienced archers have heard before, but Steve puts is all together and offers solutions to each. A few of the items he covers are:

- You tinker incessantly with your shot.
- You spend thousands on equipment and not a dime on coaching.
- You are completely unrealistic about your chances of winning.
- You think that a beer belly is another stabilizer. (one of the ones that hit home for me)
And over 20 other reasons that you suck at archery.

This book is mostly about the mental game of archery but also includes tips on the other parts of the shot. It's an easy and quick read and has a lot of great information.

I recommend it to anyone who is not shooting as well as they would like. $14.95 on Amazon.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I always say - If you don't like the way you shoot, change the way you practice. 

Archery Focus is a great read from lots of great coaches.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> I always say - If you don't like the way you shoot, change the way you practice.
> 
> ....


No truer words ever posted! :thumbs_up


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree, x2


----------



## mrchaos102 (May 23, 2012)

Tag

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Android


----------



## jrye (Jun 12, 2011)

my copy of the book just came today. So far I like it.


----------

